# Wanting to share photos of my Cory's (caution to if anyone is afraid of fish)



## NicNak (Nov 3, 2009)

I baught these adorable Cory Catfish a month ago.

They are sooo cute and now that they are comfortable they are venturing out from hiding behind the plants.  They play through the water outake and they even were before sleeping beside one another behind the plant one evening.  It was so cute.  They remind me of little dolphins how they play through the water with each other.

Tomorrow I am going to get a few more for them, as they do best in larger schools, I am very excited to get more of these.  They are peaceful and such a treat to watch.  

The one is a Black Cory Catfish, the other one is called a Peppered Cory Cat Fish.  There are also Albino, Amber and Emerald ones, so I hope to maybe get those kinds to have different ones.

I have not thought of names for them yet though.  Hope you like the pictures.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 3, 2009)

Cool. I really like fish as pets. How big is the tank?


----------



## NicNak (Nov 3, 2009)

Cat Dancer said:


> Cool. I really like fish as pets. How big is the tank?




THanks Cat Dancer.

It is 16 gallon bowfront.   Big enough to be nice to look at, but not so big I cannot manage to take care of it.

My cat likes it too :teehee:  We put a chair in front so I can sit and look at the fish and my cat uses the chair too to watch them :teehee:


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Nov 3, 2009)

They are very cute!! 

I had tropical fish for years. I wish I had kept up with it. They are so much fun to have, lots of work, but well worth it.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 3, 2009)

Aw, that is cute about your cat. I wonder what kitty is thinking? mg:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't get it. They don't even look cooked. Is that sushi?


----------



## NicNak (Nov 3, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I don't get it. They don't even look cooked. Is that sushi?



:rofl:  No, not sushi.  

They are called pets Dr Baxter.  You know how some folks have dogs, cats, parrots as pets?  Well some people have fish too! :teehee:

Pets typically do not become dinner :teehee:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 3, 2009)

Cat Dancer said:


> Aw, that is cute about your cat. I wonder what kitty is thinking? mg:



Hi Cat Dancer
Sorry I missed your reply.

I think the cat is thinking like Dr Baxter, that it is a snack :teehee:

Hi Eye Stigmata, I find it not too much work, but I do not work.  I just vaccume the gravel every few weeks and do partial water change.  Then change the filter cartridge.

It takes about a half hour to do, about.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 3, 2009)

NicNak said:


> I think the cat is thinking like Dr Baxter, that it is a snack



There you go.... I vote with the cat.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 3, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> There you go.... I vote with the cat.



It will be easier for you to get the fish, maybe you can help my cat.  She has tried everything to figure out how to get them.  

One night she was ontop of the tank trying to figure out how to get inside to get the fish. :teehee:

Here is another cute picture of my cat and my Betta who died, his name was Jaws.

He would come right up to the cat and was not afraid like the Corys are.


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 3, 2009)

What a beautiful picture NN.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 3, 2009)

> my Betta who died, his name was Jaws.
> 
> He would come right up to the cat and was not afraid like the Corys are.



Obviously, Jaws should have listened to the Corys.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 3, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> What a beautiful picture NN.



Thanks Jazzey, it is one of the favorites of my cat.  To me she didn't look like she wanting to hurt Jaws, just wondered what he was.

He also made a puffy face which is how they greet other fish too :teehee:



David Baxter said:


> Obviously, Jaws should have listened to the Corys.



:teehee:  Jaws prefered a cheap plastic tank I had for him.  I buy him this condo in comparison and he crokes on me.  

I got the Cory's after Jaws, cause Jaws was a Betta and they are territorial, Jaws would have hurt the Cory's.  I called him Jaws cause he would chomp his food.  hee hee hee


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 3, 2009)

NicNak said:


> To me she didn't look like she wanting to hurt Jaws, just wondered what he was.



:lol: Sometimes, Nic Nak, you are so naive. 

But you're also right in a way... it wasn't about wanting to hurt Jaws - it was about supper.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 3, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> :lol: Sometimes, Nic Nak, you are so naive.
> 
> But you're also right in a way... it wasn't about wanting to hurt Jaws - it was about supper.



Well, I have to be careful what I say, Jewel my cat she knows where I sleep :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 3, 2009)

Jewel also knows where the Corys sleep...


----------



## NicNak (Nov 3, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Jewel also knows where the Corys sleep...



That is true, but Jewel doesn't like water so they have benefit of safety where I may not :teehee:


I think Cory's should be more afraid of you Dr Baxter.  You seemed more interested in them as a food source :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 3, 2009)

Pfffttttt... a cat who's hungry enough will do the butterfly, the backstroke, and the high dive like an Olympian to get a nice crunchy Cory.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 3, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Pfffttttt... a cat who's hungry enough will do the butterfly, the backstroke, and the high dive like an Olympian to get a nice crunchy Cory.



:lol: My cat is a nervous, scardy cat (wonder who she gets that from :blush: ) and she isn't so bright.  It would take her quite a while to figure out how to open the lid, then she will get one sprinke of water and be gone.

If I turn the tap on to fill water dish, she goes away until the water finishes running :teehee:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 4, 2009)

I am so excited.  Today I went to PetsMart and found an Albino Cory and an Amber/Emerald Cory   So I baught those two.

Then I got two Chinese Algea eaters too!

The Cory's I had before and the new Cory's are "hanging out" already!   

I am silly excited I know :blush: but I think these are so cute.  

And please note Dr Baxter, this does not mean more Sushi.  Or I sentance you to Wasabi hidden in your morning coffee mg:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 4, 2009)

Opps, I forgot to put the pictures :blush:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 4, 2009)

Mmmmm... Chinese cat snacks... :homer:


----------



## NicNak (Nov 4, 2009)

NicNak said:


> And please note Dr Baxter, this does not mean more Sushi.  Or I sentance you to Wasabi hidden in your morning coffee mg:





David Baxter said:


> Mmmmm... Chinese cat snacks... :homer:



I guess you like Wasabi in your morning coffee?  I make it a double double dosage of Wasabi now, then ok?  :teehee:


----------



## why (Nov 4, 2009)

Cool. I love Corys (not to snack on though Dr. Baxter) We used to have four in our big tank when I just used to have one betta. They would freak him out, they way they "scurried" around. I get a kick out of them.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 4, 2009)

why said:


> Cool. I love Corys (not to snack on though Dr. Baxter) We used to have four in our big tank when I just used to have one betta. They would freak him out, they way they "scurried" around. I get a kick out of them.



Yeah I really enjoy them.  They always seem busy, but they are peaceful.  I had some tetras but they always seemed to be fighting so I adopted them out, it was stressing me out to watch them. :blush:   But the Corys seem to hang out together and play around which is fun to see.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 4, 2009)

why said:


> I love Corys





NicNak said:


> Yeah I really enjoy them.



You have to try them with a hot sesame sauce. Delicieux!


----------



## NicNak (Nov 4, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> You have to try them with a hot sesame sauce. Delicieux!




So see the threat of a doube dosage of Wasabi did not detur you from wanting to snack on my friends.

I will have to try harder to think of a deturant for you :teehee:

Oh, maybe this will make them seem less tasty to your palate.  I just fed them freeze dried mosquito larvae


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 4, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> You have to try them with a hot sesame sauce. Delicieux!



 Dr. Baxter is breaching his own rule about "French" here.......NN, hide the Cory's - I'm smelling a hankering for Japanese food tonight on Dr. B's part....


----------



## NicNak (Nov 4, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Dr. Baxter is breaching his own rule about "French" here.......NN, hide the Cory's - I'm smelling a hankering for Japanese food tonight on Dr. B's part....




Don't forget the freeze dried mosquito larvae


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 4, 2009)

Philistines...


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 4, 2009)

? Qu? - no ablo....

  Of course now I have a mean hankering for sushi myself....


----------



## NicNak (Nov 4, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Philistines...





Jazzey said:


> ? Qu? - no ablo....
> 
> Of course now I have a mean hankering for sushi myself....



Je parlez francias tres petite pu :hissyfit:


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: NN...I think at this point it's all Japanese to me.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 4, 2009)

Japanese, Spanish, French... As long as we get snacks, the type of snack isn't critical...


----------



## NicNak (Nov 4, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Japanese, Spanish, French... As long as we get snacks, the type of snack isn't critical...



Seems you are direct relation to  ==> :homer: 


:teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 4, 2009)

Homer is my hero.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 4, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Homer is my hero.



I *knew it!*  He is your uncle or something eh?  :teehee:


----------



## Jackie (Nov 5, 2009)

Great piccies NN, they are quite cute fishies  Cod and chips for tea tonight for me


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 5, 2009)

Way, way cool, NicNak.  Love fish - both in tanks and in the ocean.  and I'm not even a cat!  :lol:

df


----------

